# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ پیرامون انتخاب رشته > رشته های دانشگاهی >  پزشکی هسته ای

## Witch Doctor

سلام دوستان .
من هرچقد سعی کردم در رابطه با آینده شغلی و بازار کار این رشته اطلاعاتی کسب کنم موفق نشدم !! میگن رشته جدیدیه .
کسی اطلاعی داره ؟

----------


## SonaMi

چه جالب ! 

ولی 

امیدوارم بعد توافق در مذاکرات هم هسته ای داشته باشم -_-

----------


## nitah

من در این حد میدونم که قبلا کاردانی بود و تقریبا 5ساله که شده کارشناسی ! فقط هم کرمانشاه این رشته رو داشت سال 91 ، من اونموقع تحقیق کردم گفتن فارغ التحصیلاش بیکارن و اصن خودشونم نمیدونن این رشته به چه دردی میخوره!خیلیا چون اسمش *پزشکی* هسته ای هست میرن این رشته!!!
 اما دیدم اراک دوتا مرکز هست به نام سنجش تراکم استخوان(پزشکی هسته ای) ، دکتر فلانی !! دیگه نمیدونم همون رشته اس که تا دکترا خونده یا نه !!!

----------


## Witch Doctor

> من در این حد میدونم که قبلا کاردانی بود و تقریبا 5ساله که شده کارشناسی ! فقط هم کرمانشاه این رشته رو داشت سال 91 ، من اونموقع تحقیق کردم گفتن فارغ التحصیلاش بیکارن و اصن خودشونم نمیدونن این رشته به چه دردی میخوره!خیلیا چون اسمش *پزشکی* هسته ای هست میرن این رشته!!!
>  اما دیدم اراک دوتا مرکز هست به نام سنجش تراکم استخوان(پزشکی هسته ای) ، دکتر فلانی !! دیگه نمیدونم همون رشته اس که تا دکترا خونده یا نه !!!


با اینچیزایی که در مورد آیندش میگن آدم جرئت نمیکنه انتخاب رشته کنه اینو .

----------


## mohamadj07

> با اینچیزایی که در مورد آیندش میگن آدم جرئت نمیکنه انتخاب رشته کنه اینو .


با این اتفاقاتی که داره میوفته ادم حتی جرئت نمیکنه پزشکی رو بزنه چه برسه به رشته های دیگه!!!

----------


## nitah

> با اینچیزایی که در مورد آیندش میگن آدم جرئت نمیکنه انتخاب رشته کنه اینو .


دقیقا !! چون منم خیلی دنبالش بودم دروغ چرا خب میگفتم اینم پزشکیه حالا از نوع هسته ایش !!! اما بعدش دیدم نه اصن معلوم نیس این چه رشته ای هست !! داییم هم که اونموقع رئیس سازمان انرژی‌های نو در سازمان انرژی اتمی بودن بهم گفت قید این رشته رو بزن اینده کاریش معلوم نیست اصلا . فک میکردم فارغ التحصیلا میرن زیر نظر انرژی اتمی فعالیت میکنن!! خخخ

----------


## kouchoulou

آخرشم ترورمون میکنن...

----------


## nitah

> آخرشم ترورمون میکنن...


 :Yahoo (20):  :Yahoo (20):  اون فیزیک هسته ایه نه پزشکی هسته ای که بدردشون نمیخوره !!!

----------


## kouchoulou

> اون فیزیک هسته ایه نه پزشکی هسته ای که بدردشون نمیخوره !!!


ما فرقشون رو میدونیم.ولی اونا که نمیدونن.نَوَفَهمَن(لهجه برره ای)

----------


## stephanie

اتفاقا پزشکی هسته ای یکی از رشته های بسیار پر کاربرد هست. یه رشته تشخیصیه برای تشخیص دقیق بسیاری از بیماریها. تخصص پزشکی هم به حساب میاد.

یک نمونش هم اسکن استخوان هست برای تشخیص اینکه سرطان به استخوان ها هم متاستاز داده یا نه. با این وضع گسترش سرطان در کشور هم که دیگه هیچی ....

----------


## nitah

> اتفاقا پزشکی هسته ای یکی از رشته های بسیار پر کاربرد هست. یه رشته تشخیصیه برای تشخیص دقیق بسیاری از بیماریها. تخصص پزشکی هم به حساب میاد.
> 
> یک نمونش هم اسکن استخوان هست برای تشخیص اینکه سرطان به استخوان ها هم متاستاز داده یا نه. با این وضع گسترش سرطان در کشور هم که دیگه هیچی ....


خب منم گفتم که دیدم مرکز سنجش تراکم استخوان(پزشکی هسته ای) هست ... اما تا جاییکه من تحقیق کردم این رشته لیسانس بود و ادامه تحصیل نداشت! چطور اون فرد دکتر بود؟ ینی همین رشته رو ادامه داده بود یا یجور دیگه؟؟؟!!!

----------


## new boy

*کارشناسی تکنولوژی پزشکی هسته ای*
هدف
تربيت افراد كارآمدي است كه بتوانند زير نظر پزشكان و متخصصان درمراكز تشخيصي و درماني پزشكي هسته‌اي و نيز مراكز آموزشي مرتبط، بيماران را در مورد چگونگي مصرف صحيح داروهاي راديواكتيو (راديو داروها) تجويز شده و حفاظت آنان در برابر اشعه يونساز، عملاً ياري نمايند. تربيت اين رشته با توجه به توسعه كاربرد راديوداروها در تشخيص و درمان بيماري‌ها و ضرورت تأمين نيروهاي كمكي اهميت بسياري دارد.
*درس‌هاي اين رشته در طول تحصيل:*
*دروس پايه:*
فيزيك عمومي، آناتومي (تشريح انساني)، فيزيولوژي انساني و فيزيوپاتولوژي، اخلاق پزشكي، كمك‌هاي اوليه و مراقبت از بيمار، اصطلاحات و كليات پزشكي، بافت‌شناسي و آسيب‌شناسي.
*دروس اصلي و تخصصي:*
فيزيك تشعشع و مواد راديواكتيو، آمار و رياضي، راديو بيوشيمي و راديو فارماكولوژي، راديو بيولوژي، حفاظت در برابر پرتوها، دوزيمتري پرتوها، اصول كامپيوتر، شناخت دستگاه‌هاي پزشكي هسته‌اي، روش‌هاي پزشكي هسته‌اي، اصول تاريكخانه و ارزيابي تصاوير، كارآموزي در عرصه بيمارستاني.




- - - - - - پست ادغام شده - - - - - -

رو اسم میخوای حساب کنی فقط 
*اقیانوس شناسی ....
*اصلا اسمش آرامش بخشه

----------


## stephanie

فقط جهت اطلاع رسانی ...

این رشته یه رشته تخصص پزشکی هست ( البته کارشناسی تکنولوژی پزشکی هسته ای  بحثش جداست اونا تکنیسین هستن و نمی تونن از عنوان دکتر استفاده کنن . آینده ای هم نداره  )

پزشکی هسته ای : تالار معرفی ومقایسه مزایا و معایب رشته های تخصصی

پزشکی‌ِ هسته‌ای : متخصصان و دستیاران پزشکی هسته ای

----------


## Dr.Hard Worker7

**

----------

